# pros and cons of fuji low rider guides



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

ive seen these on some of the new factory rods and i think theyre cool. im trying to figure out if this is the path i wanna go to put on my rods. can anyone tell me if they are worth it or not? im looking at the blcag. 
anyone have experience on them, and can compare them?
also anyone know what sizes to get on a 12'6" rod, the rings seem to run smaller. so i have no clue

eugene


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

If this is for a spinning rod, make sure you are putting braid on your reel. I've got a rod with low riders paired up with a spinning reel. If you want to give it a heave some time to see if you like it, send me a PM. If it's a casting rod you are building, there are probably lighter weight guides you can get for less.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

casting. hmm, what are some light weight options then?

eugene


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not a rodbuilding expert. You may want to post that question in the rod building forum and checkout Mudhole. They have lots of stuff.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

already did


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

go to rodbuilding.org, whatever you need to know about rod building, I'm sure it'll cover there.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm curious, what exactly are you trying to do? 

The Fuji NSG casting guides (SiC ringed, SS framed) are some of the finest, and are fairly light. Some of the smaller Fuji SiC guides are available in a titanium frame, but are quite expensive.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

make purty, and a lil unique "custom". but yeah most importatntly fishable and castable. just wanted maybe somesing lil different.
like the blacgs. but if i can find info on lows, ill just get the bmnags.

eugene


----------

